
Ask HN: Which back end framework would you choose for a startup in 2018? - 2_listerine_pls
I have never built a web application besides ultra-simple RoR apps. Preferably, I would like a framework that makes refactoring easy, quick development possible and has great maintainability.<p>Java-Play, 
Ruby-Rails, 
Python-Django, 
C#-ASP.NetCore2, 
Go-?<p>I am tempted to go for C#-ASP.NetCore2 given that I prefer statically-typed languages. However, I am not sure why it isn&#x27;t popular amongst the HN crowd. Java-Play seem like a similar alternative, but I hate Java&#x27;s verbosity.<p>RoR and Django seem to be in the same category.<p>Go seems to be made for experienced developers that know what they are doing.
======
ams6110
It doesn't matter until you have proven the viability of your concept/product.
Go with what you know best, which sounds like RoR. No framework is going to
magically make things easy.

~~~
andymoe
Real talk right here.

------
Alex3917
Python3-Django-Postgres.

Python3 has the best packages of any language, Postgres is the best non-
commercial database. And Django is well-designed, well-maintained, and has a
very solid integration with Postgres.

------
dsparkman
If you know RoR, then use RoR. You should pick the stack that you are
comfortable with and can produce good code quickly.

------
dylanhassinger
Node-Express

